# School Enrollment Questions



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for some guidance on school enrollment. Myself and my partner and 6 year old child are in the process of relocating to Canada. 

I would like to know when the school year starts and what date enrollment is? 
We are hoping to be in Canada for September 2012 but it may be later depending on our progress.

Are enrollment dates strict? 

Would it be possible for our child to start in October if needs be? 

Cheers.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As long as there is a spot in the school, your kind can enroll once you arrive. But sometimes, schools are full, so than you will have to look for another place to live. So do your homework: where do you want to live? Contact the schools in the neigbourhood and ask them!
(friends are relocation to Calgary this summer, but up till now the good schools they contacted in the area where they want to live, are full! They put you on the waiting list.)


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

smiley190 said:


> I would like to know when the school year starts and what date enrollment is?
> We are hoping to be in Canada for September 2012 but it may be later depending on our progress.


School runs September to June.


----------



## GerD25 (May 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,
we are moving to Edmonton, Alberta.. 
my husband is moving 1st at the end of June (all going well with Visa) and I plan to follow in August. My husband is going to look into finding us a good place to live in which case we then plan to look at schools in that area....
Can anyone advise if the schools can be contacted during the summer months or would we have to wait until they opened again in Septembet to see if there are availabilities there.


Thanks for your help


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

GerD25 said:


> Hi everyone,
> we are moving to Edmonton, Alberta..
> my husband is moving 1st at the end of June (all going well with Visa) and I plan to follow in August. My husband is going to look into finding us a good place to live in which case we then plan to look at schools in that area....
> Can anyone advise if the schools can be contacted during the summer months or would we have to wait until they opened again in Septembet to see if there are availabilities there.
> ...


I do believe that school is still in session right now (ie June). The closer you get to the end of the month, the fewer hours it will be in session (end of the academic year is in June). Over the summer months, the administrative offices at various schools _are_ open, but on very limited hours.

I would start by contacting the Edmonton School Board to see what they would require as far as placing you Children in the appropriate grade level. Once you have that figured out and you and your Husband have a general idea as to what area(s) of Edmonton you'd like to live in, contact the school to see what they want as far as enrolling the Children for September.

Good luck to you, have a safe move over and WELCOME TO CANADA!


----------



## GerD25 (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for your reply it is much appreciated. I have just sent off a e-mail on the link you provided, so fingers crossed.
Thank you for your good wishes also, we are looking forward to our move, a little nervous that everything will be organised and ok especially as we moving with children and don't have just ourselves to worry about. Want to make sure we find a nice area with a good school close to us but don't know where to start looking... thus reason we thought it best that my husband travels out first...
Thanks again.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you haven't received a reply by Tuesday, try to call them! Lots of e-mails are being ignored.


----------

